# Hello from Bucharest!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi everyone! I hope you are all doing well. I got an e-mail from my sister with a Kubrick update and it was so cute and funny I just wanted to share it with you all, since you are the only ones that would understand how great it is to get updates while you are away from your fur baby.

Just wanted to mention that this was his first time ever being in daycare, so his reaction of not wanting to stay made sense. I'm really happy that he wanted to go back the next day and had so much fun... that daycare has a lot of great reviews, so I'm glad that it really is that good!



> Kubrick has been doing very well. He is a very sweet dog! Here is a synopsis of our days:
> 
> Wednesday: I came home and he was very happy to see me (as usual haha). I think he was starving because I gave him dinner and he devoured it! We went to bed together and he slept on the pillow right next to me.
> 
> ...


 Is that a great update or what? I was so happy that he's doing well!

I've been having lots of fun and have also been updating with pictures as I go... it's been great having my computer and the internet so I can do this late at night after I come back to the hotel from doing all the touristy things. Here are some of my favorites so far. If you guys want to check out the rest, they are at http://flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover as usual. Sorry I don't have time to check out all the other threads, but I will catch up once I get back home. eace:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I loved your story. It made me laugh. He'll be so happy when you get home. 

What phenomenal photos you got. I felt as if I were there with you. Keep sending them and enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow! It looks like the both of you are having a great vacation! Now Lina, Kubrick is going to expect the doggy day care with his pals!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina~ Thanks for sharing the Kubrick update and pix. Enjoy yourself and stay safe! We'll be waiting to read more


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wonderful photos, Lina! I loved your sister's journal of how Kubrick is doing - I think she needs a Hav of her own someday!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Love the pics and the stories about Kubrick. It sounds like you both are having a fabulous time!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, it was so enjoyable to read about Kubrick. How lucky are you and he for having Auntie Via to take care of him. Great pictures! I esepcially liked the last one. Have a wonderful time and safe trip back.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Wonderful photos, Lina! I loved your sister's journal of how Kubrick is doing - I think she needs a Hav of her own someday!! :biggrin1:


Kubrick emailed me saying " Jane is correct! Bring my Auntie a hav soon........:biggrin1: ound:"
Signed, 
Oliver


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina, as always, I love seeing your photos, but the buildings there are amazing. A lot of our friends and family have gone over and brought back photos, but your selection tops them all. They're fabulous!

Auntie Via is a doll! You have a wonderful sister to keep in touch with you like that and take care of sweet Kubi. 

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Beautiful photos*

Sure gives me the travel bug. I love the onion domes...please keep posting pics. I love havanese AND travel photos.

Linda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update Lina. It was nice hearing from Via and getting updates on Kubrick. It sounds like he is adjusting well and doing great! You can tell he is not lacking for attention!ound:

Loved your photos too! Wow! They are fabulous! Enjoy your trip and take lots of pictures!:becky:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina, your photos are beautiful. Now I don't have to get a plane and endure a long flight. I can say I've seen it, thanks to you!!

Cute update on Kubrick. It sounds like he's doing just fine.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that Kubrick is doing so well. I sure wish we had doggy day care around here!
Enjoyed your pictures....keep them coming!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great story & great pics! Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Enjoyed your photos and reading about Kubrick's adventures. How nice to know that he is well taken care of. Have a great trip!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow! Great photos, Lina! I'm glad Kubrick is doing so well. I hope Ollie does as well when I leave for Vegas on Wednesday! Makes me feel better knowing Kubrick is coping so well. Have fun and keep taking photos!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful photos Carolina! And it sounds like Kubrick is in fabulous hands, but I'm sure you knew that already :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Carolina, what a darling note about Kubrick. And I love your photos - what a fabulous place.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Just got back and started posting new pics already in the other thread... we did have a wonderful time and so did Kubrick! Auntie Via sure wants a Hav, but she also says that she can't handle his "high maintenance" coat. I told her she can cut whatever Hav she gest and she couldn't believe it because she said that if you really could cut a Hav then why in the world wasn't Kubrick cut? LOL. I guess I'm just a masochist at heart.


----------

